# This is it - Game 7: Detroit @ San Antonio



## KokoTheMonkey

* June 23rd, 2005, 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


















Game 1: Spurs 84, Pistons 69

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 24 points, 17 rebounds, 2 blocks
Manu Ginobili - 26 points, 9 rebounds
Chauncey Billups - 25 points, 6 assists, 4 rebounds, 4 steals


Game 2: Spurs 97, Pistons 76

Leaders:
Manu Ginobili - 27 points, 7 assists, 3 steals
Tim Duncan - 18 points, 11 rebounds, 4 blocks
Antonio Mcdyess - 15 points, 7 rebounds


Game 3: Pistons 96, Spurs 79

Leaders:
Chauncey Billups - 20 points, 7 assists, 6 rebounds
Ben Wallace - 15 points, 11 rebounds, 5 blocks, 3 steals
Tony Parker - 21 points, 4 assists


Game 4: Pistons 102, Spurs 71

Leaders:
Chauncey Billups - 17 points, 7 assists, 5 rebounds
Ben Wallace - 11 points, 13 rebounds, 3 blocks, 3 steals
Tim Duncan - 16 points, 16 rebounds


Game 5: Spurs 96, Pistons 95

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 26 points, 19 rebounds, 2 blocks
Chauncey Billups - 34 points, 7 assists, 5 rebounds
Robert Horry - 21 points, 7 rebounds


Game 6: Pistons 95, Spurs 86

Leaders:
Manu Ginobili - 21 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists
Chauncey Billups - 21 points, 6 rebounds, 6 assists
Richard Hamilton - 23 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*








































































































This is it. Championship or bust. Everything is on the line in this game, so I expect our players to put everything on the line as well. Detroit is going to come to play, that's for sure. Will the Spurs come to play? That's the unknown. Who knows if Duncan will actually finish a game strong, who knows if Tony Parker will play 4 solid quarters of basketball, who knows if Manu Ginobili takes over the game down the stretch. The Pistons have out-scored us by 47 points in this series. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if they came in here and took this game as well, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't be very, very, very disappointed. The Spurs are in this position mostly because of how well they have defended their own stadium, so all they have to do is defend it one more time, and the championship is back in SA. As for the breakdown of the game, both teams know what the other is going to do, it's just a matter of who does it better at this point. The Pistons are going to continue to mix it up offensively until it's the 4th quarter, when it's Chauncey's time to shine. Defensively, they are going to keep up the pressure and are going to force SA to hit jumpers from the perimeter. For San Antonio, some consistency has to come along on the offensive side of the ball. Duncan and Parker usually get off to pretty good starts, then they are no where to be found in the 4th quarter. The ball has to be moved around, and some guys are going to have to prove that they can hit the jumper. Defensively, enough of the defensive breakdowns. It's like the Pistons can get whatever shot they want down the stretch, and the Spurs have to do something about that. 





*Koko's Key's to Victory:*


- Play tough. Kind of a broad statement, but this team has to get tough when the game is on the line. Manu's TO's in the late parts of the game are completey unacceptable, Duncan's free throw misses are unacceptable, and Parker's disappearence is unacceptable. Get tough, finish strong, and realize what you're playing for.


- Ball movement. Our half court offense is so predictable when the ball is stalled and there is no movement, so the ball needs to be moved around and there needs to be constant motion from the guys off the ball.


- Tighten up the defense. There has been one too many easy looks at the basket for Detroit's offense, and of course they have cashed in on them. Get up on Chauncey Billups, get up on Richard Hamilton, and just overall turn the defensive pressure up a notch. That's what Detroit has done, and look at what has happened to our offense. 







I'm feeling a little nervous about the game, but overall I just want the game to get started. I have faith in this team, but I have doubts about how tough we are. This will really show it right here. I'm going to say that we finish the season off with a win, but honestly, another loss wouldn't completely surprise me. This is about how well the Spurs show up and play, so I believe they control their own destiny.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Spurs still looking for big game from Duncan 





> Spurs still looking for big game from Duncan
> 
> By JAIME ARON, AP Sports Writer
> June 22, 2005
> SAN ANTONIO (AP) -- Six games into the NBA Finals, Tim Duncan has yet to play like a guy who has been the MVP of the other two championship series he's played in.
> 
> He wasn't the star in any of the San Antonio Spurs' wins and almost was the reason they lost one of them. He's misfiring so badly that he's practically abandoned his trademark bank shot. And when he goes to the foul line, fans either cross their fingers or cover their eyes.
> 
> He only has one chance left to get it right: Game 7 against the Detroit Pistons on Thursday night.
> 
> 
> 
> ``If we're going to win,'' point guard Tony Parker said Wednesday, ``Tim has to have a big game.''
> 
> Although Duncan leads the Spurs in points (19.8) and rebounds (14.7) this series, it's not as good as it sounds. He's making only 43.1 percent of his shots; in 20 previous playoff rounds, the only time he was less accurate he made up for it by scoring 10 more points per game.
> 
> Detroit's defenders deserve much of the credit. From Rasheed Wallace's long arms to the tenacity and quickness of Ben Wallace and Antonio McDyess, the Pistons have prevented Duncan from getting to his favorite spots and they've made him feel uncomfortable when he does.
> 
> ``Our pressure will definitely frustrate you,'' McDyess said, smiling.
> 
> Duncan also hasn't gotten much help. Nazr Mohammed and perimeter-oriented Robert Horry were fine complements in series against Denver, Seattle and Phoenix, but against Detroit's bulky frontcourt they haven't been able to open up enough space in and around the lane.
> 
> In Game 6, San Antonio's backcourt was a problem for Duncan, too. The guards seemed to forget about him in the fourth quarter, going long stretches without getting him the ball -- most agonizingly when Rasheed Wallace was on the bench with five fouls.
> 
> ``I think our perimeter has to be a lot wiser in situations when we get a rebound and we go up the floor without a called play to know where Timmy Duncan is on the court and to remember that that's how we played all year long,'' coach Gregg Popovich said.
> 
> Duncan is known as The Big Fundamental because he does so many things so well. Even when he gets into a funk, he can usually pull out of it pretty quickly.
> 
> Another thing that makes him so special is his team-first approach. Yet if he's ever going to be selfish and demand the ball, Game 7 of the finals is the time to do it.
> 
> As of Wednesday, he seemed ready -- sort of.
> 
> *``We're going to use our pick-and-rolls to move the defense and try to find open shooters. But at the same time, I want to be aggressive, I want to get the ball,'' Duncan said. ``I want to be effective more than anything. And how do you balance that? I don't know.'' *
> Guard Brent Barry said it's up to himself, Parker and Manu Ginobili to get Duncan going from the start.
> 
> ``You can't ask a guy for three quarters to bang and block out Rasheed and Ben Wallace, then all of a sudden say, `Here you go, big fellow, get it done for us.' It just doesn't work that way,'' Barry said. ``We've got to establish Tim early. Let him feel the leather in his hands a bit, score a bit, pass it out and just be in the rhythm of the game.''
> 
> The pressure of a seventh game is new to Duncan, Popovich and Parker, although they did have a winner-take-all Game 5 three years ago. They won that, but it was only a first-rounder against a seventh seed. This is for the title and it's against the defending champs, a group that's made a habit of overcoming 3-2 series deficits.
> 
> ``We're going to be very nervous up until game time,'' Duncan said. ``Once we get in the game and kind of get in the flow and get all of the kind of hoopla behind us, we'll be ready to perform.''
> 
> San Antonio already has made the wrong kind of NBA history by becoming the first team to lose Game 6 at home when it could've clinched a title. Lose again and the Spurs will become the first team to lose 6 and 7 at home, the third to blow a 2-0 lead in the Finals and the fourth to lose a Game 7 at home.
> 
> *As a franchise, the Spurs last played a Game 7 in 1990, when David Robinson was a rookie and Detroit's Larry Brown was their coach. The last time they won a Game 7 was 1979, when they were in the Eastern Conference.*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Last night I couldn't sleep cause I was so worried about game 7, but now, I don't know why, but I just feel so confident about this game. I really think we're ganna win tomorrow.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Last night I couldn't sleep cause I was so worried about game 7, but now, I don't know why, but I just feel so confident about this game. I really think we're ganna win tomorrow.


ya i couldnt sleep either i hope to God all of us Spurs fans can sleep thursday night


----------



## TheRoc5

22hrs 12 min till gm time


----------



## texan

I'm not very confident going into game 7. We should win, but IDK if we will. If we let them shoot outside as well as they did in game 6, then we'll lose. We need to get Duncan the ball more and make our FT's. I predict we lose(last time I did we won). 

Pistons 96
Spurs 92


----------



## schub

Game 7 vBookie:
Spurs favored by 4 1/2
Over/Under 174.5


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Last night I couldn't sleep cause I was so worried about game 7, but now, I don't know why, but I just feel so confident about this game. I really think we're ganna win tomorrow.





I've tried to be ignorant to the whole thing. That's not going to work tomorrow, but last night and today it has worked. I've just tried to think and focus about other things, but ultimately whether the Spurs win or lose is not in our hands. I want the Spurs to win as much as anybody, but I'm only going to lose sleep if we end up losing Game 7. As for tonight, I should be able to get a good night's sleep and be pumped for tomorrow.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> As for tonight, I should be able to get a good night's sleep and be pumped for tomorrow.


Lucky! I won't be able to get to sleep for a LONG, LONG time. I'm just too nervous/excited.


----------



## The Future7

I cant wait for the game. Duncan and Manu will probably step up. Its gonna be a tough game because I know Billups is gonna bring it.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Lucky! I won't be able to get to sleep for a LONG, LONG time. I'm just too nervous/excited.


ditto i tryed driving my new car playing video games going out and playing ball but it all comes down to tonight, man we gotta win tonight, 
14hr 26 min till gm time


----------



## Kunlun

This is the last game of the 04/05 NBA season. I'm really looking forward to watching this game. I want the Spurs to win so bad, I just can't imagine the dirty Pistons winning it again, it would ruin basketball. The Spurs play basketball so well, I love how they all know what to do and how skilled they are. I wish every team played like them, maybe if they win again people will follow them more and want to be more like them. So for the sake of basketball please win this game Spurs. 
*
GO SPURS GO!!*


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23

what a great year this has been for both teams. this is ending the 04/05 season and its anyones game. yes we need duncan to show up but they need billups to show up more.WE CAN DO THIS SPURS! YOUVE GOT THIS ONE! DONT LET THE PISTONS BEAT YOU AT HOME AGAIN! SHOW THEM WHOS BOSS!

LETS GO!

GO SPURS! :clap:


----------



## Drk Element

go spurs!!!!!!!!!!!1 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

The spurs need to do 3 things to win this basketball game if not the series.
1:Attack the Post with Timmy duncan, and Nazr Mohammed run pick and rolls, and make your bigs make the screen, Timmy Duncan and Nazr mohammed have got to get themselves legitmately in the post for the first time since games 1 and 2 Detroit has shut down them with there Psychical play
2:They need 48 minutes of basketball from there guards in the last two Minutes Parker and Ginobili completed disappeared and not due to defense, but the pressure of a basketball game, Gregg Pop has got to remind them to focus on the task at hand, and not subscum to the pressure they need to make the right passes, they need to give it to there big men, but after you do all that the final thing that insures victory is limiting turnovers and penertration.
3:And like Larry brown screams to every team he seems to work for. WE GOT TO PLAY DEFENSE we can't let Detroit get 90 points again not unless we have 92 or something like that, We have to defend the outside and limit transistion.


----------



## TheRoc5

7hr 31min till gm time, im so excited for this gm


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Kunlun said:


> This is the last game of the 04/05 NBA season. I'm really looking forward to watching this game. I want the Spurs to win so bad, *I just can't imagine the dirty Pistons winning it again, it would ruin basketball.* The Spurs play basketball so well, I love how they all know what to do and how skilled they are. I wish every team played like them, maybe if they win again people will follow them more and want to be more like them. *So for the sake of basketball please win this game Spurs. *
> *
> GO SPURS GO!!*


Exactly how are the pistons dirty? And how would the pistons winning the title ruin basketball? It would actually make for a really great story. A team with no super stars dismantles the greatest offensive team of the year for one of the most classic cinderella stories ever, and then the very next year they beat the greatest defensive team of the year in 7, and also become the first team ever to win game 6 and 7 on the road in the Finals. I'm not saying I'd rather have Detroit win, quite the opposite really, but in no way is Detroit winning ganna ruin basketball....quite the opposite really :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

only 6hrs and 34min till gm time


----------



## Darth Bryant

Well, I'm going to state the obvious but the game is completely in the hands of the Spurs. They already have the weapons, but the mental aspect doesn't seem there. Duncan needs to get 25 plus 10 or more rebounds, and and more than 40 percent from the line in crunch time.

Parker is going to have to run it a little more and take better shots. He looks to rushed out there, get a good running flow, take your time when it comes to the actual shot, just make sure your open.

Manu... What can I say.. Since going to detroit and returning home he has been very lackluster and even choking major time. Game six was very winnable, but his three horrific plays in a row in the final two minutes of the game cost the Spurs any chance at winning. I think its a tough call to make, but I'd almost rather have him come off the bench. Give him a wake up call or something, worked well before.

And Bowen, needs to score a little like he has been trying to do but do his best defensive efforts. Rotation, and sometimes spending more time one on one or double teaming Billups would be key, especally from the arch.

It comes down to this night. True champions are made in game sevens. I must admit I took Detroit very lightly, I changed my mind. They are playing high quality basketball, and I expect no less tonight. Now its time for the Spurs to play the basketball they have been playing for the entire season. Tough active defense, and intellegent offense.

All I can say is good luck Spurs fans, and god speed.


----------



## TheRoc5

*!*

this is it, the final gm of the finals playoffs, season ect. the title is on the line no matter what the champion will be crownd. who will step up who will choke? will tim duncan be great or will he fall apart? so many questions soon will be answerd. And for the last

ThE RoC SoIlD PlAn To BeAt ThE PiStOnS

Duncan- he must have a great gm, he needs to be the best player on the court tonight and needs to show it. he has to do real well and cant telegraph his shots our passes.

Jumpshots- we have to make what we have, if we get our open jumpers and make them then it frees up duncan an penitration, there not going to let duncan beat them so have to make our jumpers.

boards and tos- so important for many reasons, that every one knows about so nuff said

All in all im nervous and excited, but im Guarenteeing this a victory, and think manu/parker will do great in the first half and Duncan will be great in the second.

Spurs 98
Pistons 89

Take the Championship! !GO SPURS GO!


----------



## TheRoc5

2hrs 1min till gm time


----------



## PauloCatarino

Still rooting for you guys!

GO SPURS!! :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

33 minutes


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> 33 minutes


thats my job lol


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Let's get it started yea, Let's get it started yea!! SPURS IN 7


----------



## TheRoc5

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Let's get it started yea, Let's get it started yea!! SPURS IN 7


GO Spurs GO


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

San Antonio Basketball!


----------



## TheRoc5

7min till gm time


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Sixerfanforlife said:


> San Antonio Basketball!


Let's just stick with Go Spurs Go.

5 minutes.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

This Nba finals series has been a drag games 1-4, for both sides, for a win in either game would've made it alot easyer for the teams, but more so entertaining for the fans. But that matters not what matters now is the two teams and what they must do to excute. If there is one thing true, this series will truly be a heart breaks on the east or the west coast. How both coasts avoid this heartbreak will come next.
For the Detroit Pistons the key is simple,
Stop your damn whining, your taunts make you look like little kids, sometimes I wonder if you even deserve a trip to the NBA finals, the other key is to not let up 27 assists,3 turnovers doesn't happen everyday find a way to break down the defense, get Hamilton involved, and show me actually show me how Tayshaun prince made this supposed "impact" on this series, other then games 5-7.
The San Antonio spurs are domiant, they have the better lineup, the deeper bench, and the superior coach yet they are in a seventh game, why you ask?
Simple turnovers and inconsistant play,
The spurs need Tim Duncan to stop worrying about that one free throw he missed, or missing the potentally game winning bucket, He needs to attack the paint early and often to give the spurs that boards advangtage they've searched for ever since game's 2 end. Also the San Antonio guards
Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili need to play consistant, I've saw maybe 37-40 minutes of basketball,unacceptable in this level of play Tony Parker needs to accept the Point guard role and guide this team And Manu Ginobili needs to start making cutting screens pick and rolls etc, get himself open get back to playing spurs basketball, that is the key for the game and the series. The final key is for Bruce Bowen to produce In game 2 He produced 15 points, ever since he averaged 8.5 points a game and 27 percent shooting,he needs to shoot the basketball play the basketball and move the basketball, he has to be the 2nd X-factor tonight, if he doesn't perform if he doesn't give me a 17 point 5 rebound performance like he is capable of, then the Detroit Pistons will likely walk away a free-team, and a repeat champion.


----------



## TheRoc5

i wont be posting through the gm but prob drop at halftime
God bless and good luck hopefully at the end we can dance like........


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

BANANAS!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

San Antonio is already on a bads start not guarding man-to-man giving the ball away not getting back on defense, the point guard is not allowing the ball to be produced evenly, not good.


----------



## TiMVP2

*oops i meant to put spurs icon*



ezealen said:


> BANANAS!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


Did you have that planned out????




(GO spurs GO)

SPURS WIN IT AAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL TONITE


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: oops i meant to put spurs icon*

I'm at work right now so obviously am not watching this.... but will be following box score. Anyway just wanna say....

GO SPURS!


----------



## TheRoc5

not such a hot half we down by 1 pt, we gotta make our shots, have to and play some better deffense for crying out loud. 24 minh remain in the season, bring it home baby


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: oops i meant to put spurs icon*



TiMVP2 said:


> Did you have that planned out????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (GO spurs GO)
> 
> SPURS WIN IT AAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL TONITE


lol nope. 

BTW, thanks for the introduction TheRoc5 :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> not such a hot half we down by 1 pt, we gotta make our shots, have to and play some better deffense for crying out loud. 24 minh remain in the season, bring it home baby


I thought we've been playing pretty well. Especially Duncan. I don't know what Pop did to him, but I'm gald he did it!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Sixerfanforlife said:


> San Antonio is already on a bads start not guarding man-to-man giving the ball away not getting back on defense, the point guard is not allowing the ball to be produced evenly, not good.


the point guard? What? You don't know his name?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: oops i meant to put spurs icon*

For once I agree with Bill walton, Tony Parker has got to get his team mates involved in traffic, but those TEAM MATES have to go after the basketball. The Spurs have played excellent defense and got the Pistons in foul trouble, But the spurs have to bust the game open and get open baskets.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LMAO at Bowen in that video :rofl: 
Timmy: *looking sad*
Bowen: I know what that is. He just needs a little huge *Goes up to Timmy*
Timmy: *Pushes Bowen away*
Bowen: *Walks away* Maybe not rite now. Maybe a little later.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Rasheed has four fouls and Billups has three!


----------



## Darth Bryant

If they keep fouling the Spurs there isnt going to be any starters left in the fourth.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Man, Duncan can't buy a bucket.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If they keep fouling the Spurs there isnt going to be any starters left in the fourth.


lol the fourth quarter is actually looking pretty good for us even though we're down by 5. Billups and Ben Wallace each have 3 fouls and Rasheed Wallace has 4. That's REALLY ganna mess up thier defensive and offensive dominance, especially heading into the fourth.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I missed the first half, but so far the second half looks good in the sense that Duncan is being aggressive. I know they are not falling right now, but I want him to get over his mind set of missing by the fourth quater. I think he can do it.

What happened to Horry?


----------



## Darth Bryant

Did Manu become a detroit pistion? He should have like five assissts for as many passes as he has been sending there way. :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I missed the first half, but so far the second half looks good in the sense that Duncan is being aggressive. I know they are not falling right now, but I want him to get over his mind set of missing by the fourth quater. I think he can do it.
> 
> What happened to Horry?


I don't know. He got poked in the eye. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan with the and1! Happy yet, CDracing?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

GINOBILLI!!!!!! Spurs go on a 7-0 run and bring the game within 2, and Brown calls timeout! :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan with another and1! Spurs within 1!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Barry hits Rip with his invisble third arm again :curse: CURSE YOU BARRY!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan banks one to tie the game! :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Yes Tim Feel The Power! Unleash The Fury.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Damn...Bowen doesn't even touch the guy...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Manu With The Dunk To Tie It!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan banks another to give the spurs a lead with less than a minute left in the quarter :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

24 second violation with 28 seconds left! :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Parker needs to stay away from the three point line.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Damn...Hunter makes a three to tie the game. Still, things are looking good for the spurs. They got the momentum, they got the come back to tie it, and the only thing Detroit has are the fouls :biggrin: 

GO SPURS GO!


----------



## TheRoc5

this is it tied up 12 min left in the gm GO SPURS GO


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

We need Timmy duncan to come big in the fourth say your prayers


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Parker needs to stay away from the three point line.


1 for 3 isn't bad


----------



## Weasel

Duncan finally starts to show up and this game will be a close one when time finally runs out.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Sixerfanforlife said:


> We need Timmy duncan to come big in the fourth say your prayers


I don't think we'll have to worry about that. Duncan's feeling it. He totally dominated the third quarter, and once he gets going he doesn't stop....but just incase...I'm praying :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant

ezealen said:


> 1 for 3 isn't bad


He'd be 1-8 if he had any say in the matter. Pop tore into him in game six about it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> I don't think we'll have to worry about that. Duncan's feeling it. He totally dominated the third quarter, and once he gets going he doesn't stop....but just incase...I'm praying :biggrin:


What I tell ya? Duncan liven up to his name to start the quarter. Spurs up 2


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

CDRacingZX6R said:


> He'd be 1-8 if he had any say in the matter. Pop tore into him in game six about it.


What? :raised_ey Why would he want to be 1-8? If he had his say in the matter he'd be 50-50


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Ginooobiilliiiii!!!!*


----------



## Darth Bryant

That Was Sick


----------



## Kunlun

ezealen said:


> Exactly how are the pistons dirty? And how would the pistons winning the title ruin basketball? It would actually make for a really great story. A team with no super stars dismantles the greatest offensive team of the year for one of the most classic cinderella stories ever, and then the very next year they beat the greatest defensive team of the year in 7, and also become the first team ever to win game 6 and 7 on the road in the Finals. I'm not saying I'd rather have Detroit win, quite the opposite really, but in no way is Detroit winning ganna ruin basketball....quite the opposite really :biggrin:


Look at how they play. That's not the way basketball was meant to be played. Hand checking and whining and pushing and shoving? If you enjoy watching that then that's your opinion and you shouldn't be upset if they win because you're going to see more and more of it because teams will imitate in an attempt to win.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Kunlun said:


> Look at how they play. That's not the way basketball was meant to be played. Hand checking and whining and pushing and shoving? If you enjoy watching that then that's your opinion and you shouldn't be upset if they win because you're going to see more and more of it because teams will imitate in an attempt to win.


I've been watching it. They play beautiful basketball. They play the way basketball was made to be played. I guess it's a way only spurs fans and detroit fans can appreciate though...Every other team seems to have forgotten how to play.

For the sake of basketball, I hope you're rite. I hope the NBA imitates the way Detroit plays.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bowen for three! Spurs up 6!


----------



## Kunlun

ezealen said:


> I've been watching it. They play beautiful basketball. They play the way basketball was made to be played. I guess it's a way only spurs fans and detroit fans can appreciate though...Every other team seems to have forgotten how to play.
> 
> For the sake of basketball, I hope you're rite. I hope the NBA imitates the way Detroit plays.


How is it I like how San Antonio plays and not the way Detroit plays? They have two different styles. You should be able to notice it. It's not beautiful. It's ugly.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Kunlun said:


> How is it I like how San Antonio plays and not the way Detroit plays? They have two different styles. You should be able to notice it. It's not beautiful. It's ugly.


That's a very good question. Considering they way they play is almost identical. You're right about Detroit's whining. I can't stand that. Even when they're obviously in the wrong they decide to complain to the reffs. But besides that, I can't agree with you on anything else. It may be ugly to you, but I love the way Detroit plays.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobilli for three!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

18 seconds till we can dance, fellas!....damn I wish I was Koko rite now


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

IT'S OVER!!!! WE CAN DANCE LIKE F'EN BANANAS!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ghoti

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Great job. You are truly the best team in the NBA. (And thanks for beating Larry Brown and the Pistons. Thanks VERY much!)


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

The Nba Champions!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Look at the points, fellas? Aren't ya'll glad you listened to old EZ? EZ points fools! EZ points! :biggrin:


----------



## P33r~

congrats.


----------



## thekid

Congrats, the Spurs played strong basketball throughout the entire season. I think you'll end that Manu club suspension now? Nice to see Horry get himself another ring.


----------



## sheefo13

Who is gonna be the MVP??? Ginobli?


----------



## Drk Element

sheefo13 said:


> Who is gonna be the MVP??? Ginobli?


nop duncan.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sheefo13 said:


> Who is gonna be the MVP??? Ginobli?


There's a slim chance, but I think it goes to Duncan.


----------



## sheefo13

Wow that trophy is beautiful...


----------



## ghoti

sheefo13 said:


> Who is gonna be the MVP??? Ginobli?


It should be Bowen. 

Ginobili would be OK with me, though.


----------



## Ghiman

Congrats to the Spurs ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## sheefo13

I guess Popovich is going to start drinking water out of 3 stacked cups!


----------



## sheefo13

MVP goes to Tim Duncan


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

And the MVP is....TIMMAY!


----------



## sheefo13

Ginobli club coming back>?!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sheefo13 said:


> Ginobli club coming back>?!!


 :yes:


----------



## TheRoc5

Ez you no what time it is? its time to dance like..............


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> Ez you no what time it is? its time to dance like..............


LEMONS!! I mean BANANAS! I mean WORLD CHAMPION BANANAS! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## socco

Congratulations!


----------



## TheRoc5

tim is the mvp and has two bad ankles congrats duncan


----------



## texan

Hey Guys! I'm ecstatic we won. Sorry I haven't been around much to post, but all this nervous anticipation has kept me away from the boards. I'm back now, and I'll load you up on draft info until next Tuesday. Here are my thoughts about the game:

Tim Duncan was an absolute beast. He didn't shoot a great percentage(10-27), but he was relentless and did a great job in the 4th quarter. He was very good on his FT's tonight. He was a beast on the glass and played great interior defense. In my eyes, he deserved the MVP award, and "redeemed" himself for his "subpar" Game 5 performance.

Manu Ginobili finally reverted back to his old self. He was at his best tonight. He got into the lane at will, hit the open 3's, and played good defense. He deserves a lot of credit for this win tonight.

Tony Parker didn't have an outstanding game. He only had 8 points and 3 assists in 38 minutes, but he also didn't have a negative effect on our play. He only had one turnover, and fed the ball to TD nicely, even if he didn't get the assist. He also hit a three pointer.

Robert Horry was simply fantastic again.

Brent Barry, although he didn't put up a huge statline, proved these last couple games that he was a worthy signing. He played with such poise and control and was a balance to the wildness Manu and Parker brought. He did well as a secondary ball handler and as a shooter he did well too.

Bowen played great defensively and had some key offense as well.

Nazr was the only one I was truly disappointed in. He missed so many close shots and got tied up way too many times. This guy was key for us this year, but he really sucked in the Finals. He's dinosaur slow, so he obviously had problems with the quicker PF's in Ben, Rasheed, and McDyess, but that doesn't explain why he played THAT bad.

Overall, I'm very proud of this team. We hung through the tough times when the media and the rest of the world bashed us to pieces, and we played a great game, especially at the end.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

So you finally decide to show yourself, texan?


----------



## MadBurgerMaker

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Gonna start lookin for pics now....

EDIT: Look at the points! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

MadBurgerMaker said:


> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> Gonna start lookin for pics now....
> 
> EDIT: Look at the points! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


lmao you gained so many pts tonight congrats


----------



## thegza

Congratulations, guys.


----------



## texan

ezealen said:


> So you finally decide to show yourself, texan?



I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkk. However, had we lost, you probably would have seen me disappear for a week or so.


----------



## Kekai

Good job guys :greatjob: Now can I change this damn avatar??!! lol


----------



## TheRoc5

Kekai23 said:


> Good job guys :greatjob: Now can I change this damn avatar??!! lol


ya change it!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkk. However, had we lost, you probably would have seen me disappear for a week or so.


Yeah, I probably would have done the same thing. lol Koko would be needing another search party thread for us.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Come On Guys We Just Won The Nba Finals In Game 7! This Thread Needs More Pages!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

So I Will Do...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*THIS!*


Ok I'm done...and I didn't really accomplish much either....


----------



## TheRoc5

We Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

Tim Duncans hump shot was great hes good at that


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> Tim Duncans hump shot was great hes good at that


Yeah! Forget the bank shot! The humpshot owns!

In the words of TiMVP2:

Humpshot>>>>>>>You
FOO!


----------



## texan

I'm suprised at how many haters are still showing their faces and ragging on Tim Duncan after his dominating and clutch performance tonight. He deserves to be MVP and played like a beast tonight. Had he been better than 80-85%, he would have put up his usual 28-15.

I was really suprised Greg Anthony didn't tell us after the game that the Pistons just took themselves out of the game, and really are the better team. According to him, the Pistons should have won this series 7-0.

I love Bill Walton.

And on my last note of the night... Tony Parker will be our starting PG next year. He didn't have a great Finals, but he is still young and developing. He won't ever be the best PG, but he is definitley starter quality. I hope he improves his distribution skills in the offseason(while Duncan gets much needed REST).


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

texan said:


> And on my last note of the night... Tony Parker will be our starting PG next year. He didn't have a great Finals, but he is still young and developing. He won't ever be the best PG, but he is definitley starter quality. I hope he improves his distribution skills in the offseason(while Duncan gets much needed REST).


No one ever said he wouldn't. The guy's freaking all-star potential, so I don't know why you decided to post this part.


----------



## SpursFan16

Woo Hoo


----------



## TiMVP2

I WENT DOWNTOWN AND HONKED A LOT WHOOOOOO

(saw millions of drunks and stoners a lot of swerving lol)

took 2 hrs to get home cuz they blocked it up so we drove arouind and had fun!

btw in the words of ez


"Im sorry I dont get that"


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

First off, I'll admit I was pretty pissed in the 3rd quarter when we were down like 48-41 or something like that. There just wasn't much energy or passion, and Detroit was just butchering us. Then, Tim Duncan got pissed off. I don't remember exactly when it happened, but he got an offensive rebound, missed it, got it back, and he went up tough and got an And 1. From that point on, he was fantastic. He was diving on the floor for lose balls, he was bumping and getting physical with the guys down low, and he was the leader. You see what happens when you play off him? Tim Duncan didn't have a good night from the floor, but I think he was like 5/16 at one point from the field, and finished off 5/11 from the floor, hitting several huge shots, and assisting Manu's three with under 3 minutes left. It really doesn't matter what people say about him, add another championship and Finals MVP to the rack. That's the bottom line.



The defensive pressure was awesome in the 4th quarter. We put the lock down on them, and we just destroyed Billups and Hamilton, the only two guys who could have beaten us.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> I WENT DOWNTOWN AND HONKED A LOT WHOOOOOO
> 
> (saw millions of drunks and stoners a lot of swerving lol)
> 
> took 2 hrs to get home cuz they blocked it up so we drove arouind and had fun!
> 
> btw in the words of ez
> 
> 
> "Im sorry I dont get that"


what?


----------



## TiMVP2

hmm I win you lose game over.

you proved my point(unless it was sarcasm)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> hmm I win you lose game over.
> 
> you proved my point(unless it was sarcasm)


it wasn't sarcasm. I really don't know wtf you're talking about. You always say "_______>>>>> Than You Foo!" all the time. I don't say ""Im sorry I dont get that" all the time. I don't even remeber saying that once. The thing I say alot is "We dance like bananas! :banana:" but TheRoc5's doing half of it now for some reason. I don't mind though. It's kinda fun


----------



## TiMVP2

ezealen said:


> it wasn't sarcasm. I really don't know wtf you're talking about. You always say "_______>>>>> Than You Foo!" all the time. I don't say ""Im sorry I dont get that" all the time. I don't even remeber saying that once. The thing I say alot is "We dance like bananas! :banana:" but TheRoc5's doing half of it now for some reason. I don't mind though. It's kinda fun


well i mean like u be sayin

"what?"


cuz you need dem glasses boy!!!!!!

foooo hahaha


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> well i mean like u be sayin
> 
> "what?"
> 
> 
> cuz you need dem glasses boy!!!!!!
> 
> foooo hahaha


Glasses?...perhaps this is why I always say "what?", TiMVP. Cause you never make any scense!


----------



## TiMVP2

Go on yahoo instant messager.


----------



## Pay Ton

Congrats guys...

But take this word of warning...

You'll be seeing the Bulls in the Finals soon. Probably not next year, or the year after that, but three years sounds acceptable enough.

And when you meet us, we will raise hell. And you guys will wish you were never around.

I hope you guys win for consecutive years, so we'd be privileged enough to dethrone you.

Be careful.







































































Awww....just kiddin' guys. Congratulations. :biggrin:


----------



## MadBurgerMaker

TheRoc5 said:


> lmao you gained so many pts tonight congrats


 :biggrin: Donations are welcome for the upcoming Texans season! Ill need em, since I refuse to bet against my team.



> I WENT DOWNTOWN AND HONKED A LOT WHOOOOOO


  I wont be back in SA until August. Until then, Im stuck in San Diego....Went to this pub thats...er..sorta...nearby....and watched the game pretty much by myself, while everyone else in the place babbled about other things, etc. 

No honking, no celebrating...nothing...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TiMVP2 said:


> Go on yahoo instant messager.


 me? I am on


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

MadBurgerMaker said:


> :biggrin: Donations are welcome for the upcoming Texans season! Ill need em, since I refuse to bet against my team.


I'm trying to give you a donation, but everytime I do the page says "action does not exist". I guess you're just meant to be poor on this site lol.


----------



## flip-flop

It was great game. But winning the last game without any point from spurs centers (Mohammed 0, rasho didn't play) is something unusual for me (even Luc Longley and Rodman scored some point for chicago in final games). Duncan was all alone inside in attack but he managed to bneat wallace's ***!


----------



## knicksfan89

congratulations. as a knick fan Nazr Mohammed deserved his ring becuase he played so well for us before he got traded


----------



## Long John Silver

Kinda late, but...

:banana:


----------



## sheefo13

I still can't get over that Bowen block on Billups down the stretch... It was great. The Spurs can only get better after this year... The only team that will challenge them next year will probably be the Twolves!


----------



## TheRoc5

sheefo13 said:


> I still can't get over that Bowen block on Billups down the stretch... It was great. The Spurs can only get better after this year... The only team that will challenge them next year will probably be the Twolves!


aND THE suns, rockets, sonics, mavs, and that just west coast but hey i like our chances


----------

